# Home Theater Setup Question - New Pioneer Receiver



## lizardman (Feb 23, 2014)

First of all thanks for any/all responses, I hope I am in the right thread. I'm updating my home theater from a *very* old system, basic issue is that I want to be able to use the TV's speakers instead of the surround sound, preferably without the receiver being powered on.



My hardware:

* Pioneer VSX-822-K receiver (this is the new piece, just purchased from NewEgg)

* Visio SV471XVT LCD TV

* Charter (Motorola) cable TV box

* Panasonic DMP-BD87 Blue-ray



The TV, cable set top box, blue-ray player are all connected via HDMI to the receiver, there are specific HDMI connections for all components and all work well with the receiver powered on.



Two problems I would like to resolve:

* Would like to have the receiver powered off and get normal TV audio only from the Visio, but...

* If I power the receiver off I do not get a 'pass-through' signal from my cable TV as I did with my older home theater receiver, the receiver has to be on. Is there a way to configure this receiver, or reconfigure the connections to get a 'pass-through' cable signal to the TV without the receiver being powered on?

* Alternately, is there a way, even with the receiver being on, to mute the surround sound coming from the receiver and get audio *only* from the TV?



...or is this classic case of not being able to have my cake and eat it too??? :scratch:


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

lizardman said:


> First of all thanks for any/all responses, I hope I am in the right thread. I'm updating my home theater from a *very* old system, basic issue is that I want to be able to use the TV's speakers instead of the surround sound, preferably without the receiver being powered on.
> 
> My hardware:
> 
> ...


With the receiver turned down, do you not get any sound from your TV, with TV volume up?

cheers


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

Check page 36 from the owners manual for HDMI pass-through .


----------



## lizardman (Feb 23, 2014)

Almadacr said:


> Check page 36 from the owners manual for HDMI pass-through .


'HDMI/Pass Thru' was the answer, had to set it for the SAT/CBL to get the receiver to pass thru the cable signal while it was turned off. Wife is happy now so I am happy now. Life is good...Again...


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

:T


----------

